# NEPOMUK_QUERY_LIBRARIES set to NOTFOUND; multiple ports not building



## unAmygdala (May 21, 2010)

Prior to upgrading kde4.3 to kde4.4 [on 7.3 RELEASE GENERIC i386] I deleted kde4 with the following command:


```
pkg_delete -f kdebase-\*4\* kdepim-\*4\* kdelibs-experimental-\*4\*
```

Then I ran portmaster -aD and encountered the following error:


```
CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set
to NOTFOUND.
Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake file
s:
NEPOMUK_QUERY_LIBRARIES (ADVANCED)

linked by target "python_module_PyKDE4_nepomuk" in directory /usr/ports/deve
l/kdebindings4-python-krosspython/work/kdebindings-4.4.3/python/pykde4

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-krosspython.
```

I did pkg_delete -f py26-kdebindings-krosspython-4.3.5_1 and then ran portmaster -a again with the following error when trying to build kdebase4, also related to NEPOMUK_QUERY_LIBRARIES:


```
CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set
to NOTFOUND.

Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake file
s:

NEPOMUK_QUERY_LIBRARIES (ADVANCED)
    
linked by target "dolphin" in directory /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4/work/kdebase
-4.4.3/apps/dolphin/src
    
linked by target "dolphinprivate" in directory /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4/work/
kdebase-4.4.3/apps/dolphin/src

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4.
```

I installed the port dolphin (portmaster x11-fm/dolphin) and tried make clean make build on x11/kdebase4 but that does not fix the problem.  Where do I go from here?  I would ordinarily try to reinstall nepomuk but I can't seem to find an actual nepomuk port in the ports tree.  I'd like to review my config options but I don't remember what port(s) have config options for nepomuk.  Nepomuk was working prior to updating to kde 4.3; it wasn't working under kde 4.3 -- when enabled under kde4 control panel my system would rapidly exceed maxfiles.

_______


----------



## phoenix (May 21, 2010)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.  There are entries in there about virtuosso and redland.  Those make up "nepomuk", and have to be updated/installed in a specific order.


----------



## aorchid (May 22, 2010)

While the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING are helpful and provide necessary information, they are a bit shy of the full information required of persons less familiar with the updating process on FreeBSD. I have been able to successfully update KDE using portmaster after having searched google for some time. This is what I did that led to a successful build using portmaster:

1. Follow the steps in /usr/ports/UPDATING searching for instances of 'kde'
2. Install virtuoso (for some reason this does not just get installed as a dependency on my machine)
2. Install redland (did not get installed as dependency)
3. Install rascal (did not get installed as dependency)
4. [CMD="make"]config[/CMD] for textproc/soprano to use redland backend
5. Then you should be able to do an upgrade as per normal. 
6. If you have already build kdelibs then these will need to be rebuilt. I think the same goes for soprano. Both of these get built early in KDE.

The problem for me was that this line in /usr/ports/UPDATING suggested to me that virtuoso was not necessary, but I could not get KDE to build without it.

```
In order to enabled Nepomuk semantic desktop search you have to install
  databases/virtuoso (you don't need manually configure or run virtuoso
  server).
```

Hope this helps.


----------



## unAmygdala (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help!  Virtuoso and redland had to be installed before kdebase4 would build.  The instructions for virtuoso and redland in /usr/ports/updating are correct.

Note however, that rascal is marked as broken and I don't think its necessary for kdebase4 to build.  textproc soprano does not have an option to use redland as a backend, only an option to use Seasame2 java backend.

I'm still having trouble building the system out, see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=84052#post84052 regarding kdenetwork4 not being able to build.


----------



## aorchid (May 23, 2010)

On my version there was an option for redland backend in Soprano. If there is not on yours, you should edit the Makefile so that the option appears. Rascal did build for me and there was no complaining of it being a broken port...not sure.


----------



## unAmygdala (May 24, 2010)

It looks to me like Redland and Virtuoso are automatically enabled by soprano 2.4.3


```
-------
-- Soprano Components that will be built:
   * Redland storage backend
   * Virtuoso storage backend (Run-time dependency: Virtuoso)
   * Raptor RDF parser
     (including TriG parser)
   * Raptor RDF serializer
   * The CLucene-based full-text search index library
   * D-Bus server/client support

-- Soprano Components that will NOT be built:
   * Sesame2 storage backend (java-based)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------
-------
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/work/soprano-2.
4.3
```


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

I build failed kdelibs4, problem with Soprano: cant found plugins backend...

P.S. But I cant undersand, why ALL guys here refer me to the /usr/ports/UPDATING!!! There is nothing useful!!! I cant undestand what is really there is write!!! Who write UPDATING???

I'm sorry for my post, but i'm really crazy, I cant upgrade KDE already about more than one week!!! ;-(((


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone really clear instructions HOW UPGRADE KDE???


----------



## smooky (May 26, 2010)

Here the problem: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14362


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

This was updated in ports today: http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...1005260734.o4Q7YFeO096207@repoman.freebsd.org

It looks related to the problems mentioned here. Perhaps a new version of x11/kdebase4-runtime will show up in an update of the ports tree. Try with that.


----------

